# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Pravila za PRODAVATELJE

## puntica

Dragi kupci i prodavatelji,
udruga  RODA – Roditelji u akciji, već niz godina, četiri puta godišnje,  organizira sezonske Rasprodaje rabljene dječje odjeće, opreme, igračaka,  obuće itd.

S  obzirom na niz kriznih mjera koje su, u zadnje vrijeme, posebno  pogodile roditelje odnosno obitelji, nadamo se da ćete na našoj  Rasprodaji naći uščuvanu i kvalitetnu odjeću i opremu po vrlo povoljnim  cijenama.
Cilj  Rodine rasprodaje je pomoći drugima: kupcima i prodavateljima. Kupci  mogu kupiti odjeću i opremu po iznimno povoljnim cijenama, a  prodavatelji mogu raščistiti svoje ormare i pri tome nešto zaraditi.  Zahvaljujemo se našim vjernim kupcima i prodavateljima na povjerenju  koje su nam ukazali kroz proteklih tridesetak Rasprodaja. Nadamo se da  ćemo i dalje uživati Vaše povjerenje.
Kako bi svaka Rasprodaja protekla u najboljem redu, pridržavamo se nekoliko jednostavnih pravila.

1  ) Rasprodaje su sezonske, dvije proljetno-ljetne i dvije  jesenko-zimske. Napominjemo da na npr. proljetno-ljetnoj Rasprodaji  nećemo prihvaćati zimsku odjeću i obuću, kao što ni na jesensko-zimskoj  nećemo prihvaćati, a time ni prodavati ljetnu obuću i odjeću.

2) Cijene artikala koji se prodaju moraju biti razumne i unutar maksimalnih predloženih cijena. (provjeriti na portalu)

*Artikli  koji imaju veću cijenu od navedene neće se zaprimati. Ljubazno vas  molimo da cijenu svojih artikala prilagodite njihovom realnom stanju,  uščuvanosti, nošenosti i sl. Maksimalne cijene mogu se primijeniti  jedino u slučaju da je kvaliteta artikala na vrlo visokoj razini. Udruga  Roda zadržava pravo odbiti artikle čija cijena nije u skladu s  kvalitetom, iako se cijena nalazi unutar dopuštenih granica.* Jednostavnije rečeno, iznošena majica dugih rukava može se prodati po 5 kn. Ne po 30 kn.

Ukoliko  na ovome popisu ne nalazite maksimalnu cijenu za odjevni predmet, ili  opremu koju mislite prodavati, obratite se našim volonterkama i  volonterima na samoj Rasprodaji. Oni će vam ljubazno predložiti cijenu  za vaše artikle.

Kako bismo vam olakšali određivanje cijena, evo par primjera i problema iz prakse:
Brandirana odjeća (odjeća poznatih proizvođača):  iako ste neki komad takve odjeće vjerojatno skupo platili, ljubazno vas  molimo da imate na umu da je ovo rasprodaja rabljene odjeće i opreme, i  da cijena po kojoj ste vi nešto kupili nije jedini kriterij za  određivanje sadašnje vrijednosti. Renomirani proizvođači imaju sezonske  rasprodaje, gdje su cijene snižene i do 70-80 %, a Rasprodaja rabljene  odjeće ne može imati veće cijene od sezonske rasprodaje u renomiranom  dućanu ili u outlet centru!

Potpuno nova odjeća:  svjesni smo da ponekad u vašim ormarima imate i potpuno nove, nenošene  odjeće, s etiketama. Međutim, i na takvu odjeću primjenjuje se naše  pravilo o ograničavanju cijena. Budite svjesni da bilo koji artikl gubi  vrijednost istog treba čim ste ga iznijeli iz dućana – bio to automobil,  majica, par cipela...

Odjeća lošije kvalitete a visokih ili maksimalnih cijena:  u ovakvoj situaciji naše volonterke i volonteri će vas zamoliti da  snizite cijene i prilagodite ih kvaliteti odjeće. Volonteri/ke koji rade  kontrolu kvalitete i cijena iskusni su i, na temelju proteklih  Rasprodaja, imaju uvid u opću kvalitetu odjeće, primjerene cijene i  količinu prodane odjeće. Ukoliko se ne slažete s predloženim  sugestijama, nećemo, nažalost, biti u mogućnosti zaprimiti vašu odjeću  (u cijelosti). Dosadašnji argumenti tipa _„nema veze što je skuplje, ako se ne proda vratit će se“_  više nisu prihvatljivi. Rodinu rasprodaju organiziraju volonteri/ke.  Svaki komad odjeće mora se označiti, razvrstati u kutiju, staviti na  vješalicu ili stol, nakon završetka Rasprodaje taj isti komad odjeće  (ako nije prodan) treba skinuti s vješalice, razvrstati prema šiframa,  spremiti u vrećicu i vratiti prodavatelju/ci. Ljubazno vas molimo da i  vi poštujete naše volonter(k)e i trud koji je uložen u organizaciju  svake Rasprodaje.

Ukoliko  smatrate da su naše maksimalne cijene preniske za kvalitetu odjeće koju  vi nudite, poštujemo vaše mišljenje i zahvaljujemo vam se na suradnji.  Cijene više od maksimalnih ne možemo prihvatiti radi očuvanja svrhe  Rodine rasprodaje – pomažimo jedni drugima. Preporučamo vam da odjeću  pokušate prodati drugim kanalima prodaje: preko oglasnika, na raznim  forumima, na internetskim aukcijama, na buvljacima (npr. Hrelić).  Vjerujemo da, s odjećom takve kvalitete, nećete imati problema u  prodaji.

3)  Šifra prodavatelja. Kako biste mogli prodavati na Rodinoj rasprodaji,  morate imati šifru prodavatelja. Šifre se u pravilu dijele dva tjedna  prije svake Rasprodaje putem online obrasca koji je u to vrijeme  dostupan na portaluwww.roda.hr.
*Budući  da vam naše zaposlenice ne mogu izdati šifre telefonom, molimo da ne  zovete naš ured jer time usporavate naš rad. Za sve informacije obratite  nam se putem emaila rasprodaja@roda.hr. Šifre dijelimo ISKLJUČIVO putem  obrasca koji će biti dostupan određenog datuma, i u određeno vrijeme.*
*Broj  šifri je ograničen, i zbog veličine prostora i zbog naših volonterskih  resursa. Napominjemo da svi zainteresirani građani i građanke neće biti u  mogućnosti dobiti šifru za sudjelovanje. O (ne)dobitku šifre  obavijestit ćemo vas elektroničkom poštom.*

4) Sva odjeća, obuća, oprema koju predajete za prodaju mora biti označena. 
Nakon  što mailom dobijete potvrdu da ste dobili šifru za predstojeću  Rasprodaju, na vašu kućnu adresu, odnosno onu koju ste dali na prijavi,  dobit ćete A4 karton na kojemu se nalazi 30 barkodova sa vašom šifrom.  Iste izrežite i povežite špagom na artikl na lako vidljivom mjestu. Barkodove ne lijepite na odjeću.  Na svakom barkodu imate mjesto na kojem ćete upisati cijenu. Ukoliko  ista ne odgovara ili kontrolorka smatra da je neprimjerena ispravit ćete  je na primopredaji.
Ako želite povećati sigurnost, možete na pozadinu barkoda napisati osnovne generalije stvari (npr. majica, crvena, 8 god.)
Nakon  što robu označite, molimo vas da zbrojite označenu vrijednost robe  (cijene koje ste odredili) i na komad papira zapišete si ukupnu  vrijednost i broj komada predane robe.
U  mailu ćete dobiti točan dan predaje vaših stvari, pa vas molim da to  napravite u tom danu, čime povećavate našu efikasnost a time smanjujete  vrijeme koje će vam biti potrebno za predaju stvari. 

5) Sve što predajete za prodaju na Rodinoj rasprodaji mora biti oprano, čisto i uredno (obuća, odjeća, oprema, igračke...)

6)  Na Rasprodaji možete prodavati cjelokupnu dječju opremu: odjeću, obuću,  krevetiće, kolica, igračke, slikovnice, role, bicikle, itd. kao i  odjeću za trudnice i dojilje.

Na rasprodaji *NE MOŽETE prodavati* hodalice, bočice, grijače za bočice, dude, jednokratne pelene, izdajalice, mekane nosiljke za prijevoz bebe iz rodilišta.

7) Obuća koju prodajete mora biti vrlo malo nošena.

8)  Predavanje robe. Sve upute o predavanju robe dobit ćete elektroničkim  putem zajedno sa šifrom prodavatelja. U pravilu se primopredaja vrši  četvrtkom i petkom, neposredno prije Rasprodaje, na Zagrebačkom  velesajmu. Nakon što predate svoju robu, naše volonterke i volonteri je  razvrstavaju po veličinama u prodajni prostor gdje se u subotu vrši  prodaja. Utržak dobiven prodajom podižete na dan Rasprodaje u vrijeme  navedeno na potvrdi koju će vam izdati naše volonterke/i prilikom  primopredaje.
*Pozivamo vas da 30% prihoda ostvarenog prodajom svoje robe donirate udruzi Roda pomažući na taj način naše akcije.*  Ukoliko se ne prodaju sve vaše stvari, nakon rasprodaje možete odlučiti  želite li povrat robe koja se nije prodala, ili neprodane stvari želite  ostaviti udruzi Roda, koja će je proslijediti dalje, u dobrotvorne  svrhe.

9) *Donacije.*  Na Rasprodaji možete sudjelovati i tako da robu donirate u cijelosti. U  tom slučaju je Udruga može prodavati u vaše ime i zadržati utržak kao  donaciju, ili doniranu robu može, prema vašoj želji, odmah donirati  dalje u dobrotvorne svrhe. Ukoliko želite donirati dječju odjeću, opremu  itd. nije vam potrebna šifra prodavatelja. Vaše donacije donesite prije  Rasprodaje, u četvrtak od 11-14h i 16-18h ili u petak od 16-18h u  pavilijon 7a na Zagrebačkom velesajmu, i predajte ih našim volonterima i  volonterkama.

10) Svaki prodavatelj može prodavati *najviše 30 komada* odjeće, obuće, opreme, ili igračaka.
*Svi  artikli koji ne budu zadovoljavali navedene kriterije, neće se  prodavati, već će biti vraćeni prodavateljima. Zadržavamo pravo  uskratiti šifre svim prodavateljima koji su se oglušili o pravila  Rasprodaje.*
Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju!

----------


## mala-vila

[QUOTE=puntica;2219105]


Nakon  što mailom dobijete potvrdu da ste dobili šifru za predstojeću  Rasprodaju, na vašu kućnu adresu, odnosno onu koju ste dali na prijavi,  dobit ćete A4 karton na kojemu se nalazi 30 barkodova sa vašom šifrom.  Iste izrežite i povežite špagom na artikl na lako vidljivom mjestu. Barkodove ne lijepite na odjeću.  Na svakom barkodu imate mjesto na kojem ćete upisati cijenu. Ukoliko  ista ne odgovara ili kontrolorka smatra da je neprimjerena ispravit ćete  je na primopredaji.
Ako želite povećati sigurnost, možete na pozadinu barkoda napisati osnovne generalije stvari (npr. majica, crvena, 8 god.)

dakle ovo je novo?
barkodovi dolaze doma i mi ih s nekakvom špagom privezujemo na odjeću koji zatim nosimo na promopredaju?
nije mi bas jasna ta špaga, hoce li biti više o ovome, tipa slikice kako bi to trebalo izgledati?

----------


## ana.m

Mene ovdje jedino muči kaj ako se desida nekome ti barkodovi ne stignu na kućnu adresu?
Mislim, znamo kak ponekad pošta funkcionira, pa me uopće ne bi čudilo da od 200 šifri neke zalutaju!

----------


## Cathy

Ili dođu nakon rasprodaje.

----------


## ani4

Da, a kako da povezem npr body ili majicu koja nema etiketu kroz koju se moze provuci spagica? ili carapice? Ili sesirili kapu? Tak neke "nepovezujuce" stvari?

----------


## rossa

bodi i majicu valjda kroz rukav, a za čarape i šešire nemam viziju.

----------


## Willow

ja nedavno čekala jedno pismo - poslano iz ZG u ZG običnom poštom, stiglo nakon 8 dana  :Shock: 

a jel ostaje i dalje ono ljepljenje krep trakom? u ovim pravilima ne piše ali na portalu u pravilima rasprodaje i dalje stoji da se treba označavati robica krep trakom?  :Unsure:

----------


## Cathy

Ja čekala iz Čakovca, i nikada nije stiglo. :Mad:

----------


## spajalica

pune ste pitanja, ali eto to je najpametnije smo mogle smisliti.
vecina vas je iskusnih u volontiranju, pa i u oznacavanju robe, tako da sam sigurna da cete naci nacina da to sve oznacite.
maknuli smo naljepnice, jer su se preljepljivale, bar ste se tako zalili. ovako sad dobijete svoje barkodove doma i mozete ih oznaciti tako da budete sigurni.
znamo da je svako novo uvodjenje tesko, ali zelimo da se sve napravi na obostrano zadovoljstvo.

i da sto se poste tice, sifre ce biti podjeljene vec u cetvtak, tako da barkodovi mogu biti na posti u petak. dakle imat cete dovoljno vremena da oni stignu.

----------


## spajalica

> Mene ovdje jedino muči kaj ako se desida nekome ti barkodovi ne stignu na kućnu adresu?
> Mislim, znamo kak ponekad pošta funkcionira, pa me uopće ne bi čudilo da od 200 šifri neke zalutaju!


ana moguce je da zalutaju, ali isto tako je moguce da puno prodavatelja ne da svoju pravu adresu, sad ako je ne daju, nece barkodove ni dobiti.

----------


## spajalica

> Da, a kako da povezem npr body ili majicu koja nema etiketu kroz koju se moze provuci spagica? ili carapice? Ili sesirili kapu? Tak neke "nepovezujuce" stvari?


ani4 kako si do sad povezivala sal i kapu? pa isad ces isto tako, pa onda mozes provuci kroz spoj spagicu s barkodom.

----------


## mala-vila

moguce da ce roba biti zgužvana ako ce se povezivati špagom kroz rukave, nogavice i sl.

ima li šanse da spustite kriterij povezivanja na konac (onaj čvrsti koji ne puca). ne znam jeste li svjesne da je špaga skup sport? kupovala sam nedavno i najjeftine koje sam našla su cca 30kn, a ako se radio o 30kom robe trebale bi možda i 2 špule. ne znam, možda griješim pa me ispravite

----------


## ana.m

Ok, ne teba ti 2 špule za 30 momada. Pa ne povezuješ mašne na veliko, nego onako, malo, kao one neke etikete na trepericama koje su povezane špagom. Moja procjena da ti je 2 metra u vrh glave...

----------


## mala-vila

da, ako imas na sta, ako povezujes na rukav (npr) treba ti vise špage ili će biti jakooo zgužvano na primopredaji

----------


## ana.m

A rijetko koja majca, bodi ili kaj već nema nekaj di se može staviti špagica.

----------


## ana.m

A i tko veli da mora biti špaga. Ima po trgovinama s materijalima onih trakica koje nisu tako skupe, a ako se mene pita, puno su ljepše od špage i mislim da se s njima lakše napravi petlja da se ne razveže čvor.

----------


## mala-vila

u udruzi piše špaga, zato i pitam da li je to fleksibilno

----------


## ana.m

Bumo pričekali da nam se netko javi...Uostalom, čisto sumnjam da budu se oni prodavatelji koji ne vise toliko na forumu, tj. uopće nisu na forumu baš strogo držali špage...možda i na žnirancima nađemo vezane kartončiće... :Razz:

----------


## spajalica

bas tako, treba biti povezano necim cvrstim, spaga, trakica..........
mala vila dvije spule spage  :Shock:

----------


## Willow

spajalica, a što je s onim krep trakama što smo dosad lijepili s oznakom veličine i cijenom, jel to definitivno otpada ili?

----------


## spajalica

ma naljepite i to

----------


## mala-vila

a da napravimo sve ko prije samo da dodamo i trakicu?  :Wink:  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ma 'oću ljepiti...sreća da više ne moram nikaj ljepiti!  :Razz:

----------


## Willow

i ja radije ne bih lijepila, to mi je oduzimalo ohoho vremena

----------


## puntica

> bas tako, treba biti povezano necim cvrstim, spaga, trakica..........


tako, da
bio čime
povezujete s nečim što se neće moći jednostavno maknuti, da zaštitite svoje stvari od preljepljivanja, npr.
Sigurna sam da ćete biti jako kreativne, pa ćemo vjerojatno neka od vaših rješenja poslikati i staviti slike na portal tako da budu primjer drugima  :Smile:

----------


## maxi

ja cipele uvijek povezujem onim dugačkim tankim plastičnim trakama, funkcioniraju kao splinte a nabavljaju se u npr AD prometu i željezarijama
tanke nisu skupe a čvrste su

----------


## ana.m

Ima li netko da je trebao, a danas nije dobio kartončiće poštom?

----------


## puntica

> Ima li netko da je trebao, a danas nije dobio kartončiće poštom?


tebi su baš DANAS trebali stići, ili?  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Ne nego sam čula da su stigle, pa sam tužna da meni nisu..A isti je kvart  :Razz:

----------


## rossa

> Ne nego sam čula da su stigle, pa sam tužna da meni nisu..A isti je kvart


sutra ujutro sjedni ispred zgrade, dočekaj poštara i ozbiljno porazgovaraj s njim. Usput ga priupitaj i za moje. Istina ja sam na drugom kraju grada, ali budeš li dovoljno uvjerljiva...

----------


## ana.m

E ne mogu...radim!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Na ovim kartoncicima treba busit rupe i onda tu provu spagu i zavezat za etiketu?

----------


## bucka

i ja razmisljam kako to napraviti

----------


## ana.m

možda bi bilo dobro s bušilicom za papire? Tko je naravno ima doma! Ili na poslu! Ako kartončići dođu srijede... :Razz:

----------


## rossa

meni stigli

----------


## ana.m

Je li ljepite pik traku ili ne?

Vljda bude i meni danas onda!!

----------


## rossa

> Je li ljepite pik traku ili ne?
> 
> Vljda bude i meni danas onda!!


u dopisu uz kartončiće piše da se lijepi

----------


## ani4

Ja sam sa malim skaricama za nokte samo piknula i prosirila rupicu. I onda sfrkala trakicu i provukla. I ljepila sam pik traku. I pisala opis na kartoncic.
I potrosila pola sata na 10 komada robe... :/
Morat ću razviti neku bržu tehniku.

----------


## rossa

ako zanemarimo činjenicu da je svaku trakicu/konac/splintu moguće rastrgati, ja sam upravo zaključila da su mi najbolje rješenje one ukrasne trake za poklone. a toga kući imam hrpetine, pa ne moram ići u dučan. 
jedino što mi je učinilo sigurnije je malo deblji pel (ono za ribu loviti, jel to flaks), ali imam kući samo neki jako tanki.

----------


## ani4

Ja sam isto stavljala tu trakicu za poklone i zbilja je je jaaako tesko potrgati rukama.

----------


## pipi-lipi

I meni stigli jučer. Sad se svi bacamo na posao.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Sad kazete kad sam kupila spagu :p

----------


## Nera

I meni šifre stigle jučer.

----------


## spajalica

znam  :Grin:

----------


## Willow

a što ako nekom ne stigne na vrijeme? 

(moj doušnik javlja da su i meni stigli danas kartončići  :Wink:  )

----------


## ana.m

ah, stigli su i moji  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Evo, ja sam probušila rupe bušilicom za papir i super je! Sad moram po trakice!

----------


## Sek@

Meni su kartončići stigli jučer  :Smile: . Isto sam ih probušila sa bušilicom za papir a vezala sa trakicom za poklone.  :Smile:  Ja zadovoljna kako je ispalo i gotovo je nemoguće tu trakicu potrgati (ne znam kolika je jačina kartona, meni izgledaju dosta čvrsti).

----------


## josipal

joooj prvi mi je pu pa ne zamjerite
kad i gdje odjecu treba donijeti?

----------


## josipal

sad vidjela. cet i pet... zbunjol

----------


## bucka

> Isto sam ih probušila sa bušilicom za papir a vezala sa trakicom za poklone.  Ja zadovoljna kako je ispalo i gotovo je nemoguće tu trakicu potrgati (ne znam kolika je jačina kartona, meni izgledaju dosta čvrsti).


činilo mi se dosta komplicirano to nekako povezati sa robicom, ali na kraju  ispalo da ptraktički svaka stvar ima etiketicu kroz koju se može provući trakica ili rupicu od gumbića...

----------


## spajalica

> sad vidjela. cet i pet... zbunjol


josipal, na mail je stigla tocna obavijest, di (paviljon 6), kad (cet ili pet) i koliko stvari (30 ili 5 ovisno o vrsti sifre)

----------


## Willow

i ja sam spajala onom ukrasnom vrpcom, imala sam 10 m i skoro sve sam potrošila pa da znate računati koliko vam uopće treba trake/špage...

----------


## josipal

jel moguce da netko drugi donese odjecu na primopredaju?
imam bebu od 3 mjeseca i nemam prijevoz nego javni

----------


## puntica

> jel moguce da netko drugi donese odjecu na primopredaju?
> imam bebu od 3 mjeseca i nemam prijevoz nego javni


naravno!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam kupila onu svilenu trakicu za šivanje i odlična je uzela sam neku tanku da se može svuda provući...Nije mi jedino jasno kak vam je trebalo toliko puno trakice. Evo ja sam kupila 7 metara i ostalo mi skoro puna 2 metra trake.  :Undecided:

----------


## spajalica

willow jw igrala na sigurno i sigurno dvostruko vezala  :Cool:

----------


## Willow

ma nisam, ali vjerojatno zavisi i od trake, moja se baš nije dala zavezati pa je možda zato više trebalo

----------


## ana.m

Hm, imam pitanje. Da li bi se mogao prodavati dječji luster na rasprodaji? Baš je dječji, drveni avion.  :Unsure:

----------


## spajalica

ako smo prodavali djecije stolice, valjda mozemo i luster

----------


## kloolk

Donirala bih jedan veći predmet, tj košaru od kolica, ali nema šanse da stignemo to predati radnim danom do 18:00 h (europsko radno vrijeme  :Cool: ). Može se donijeti u subotu prije početka rasprodaje?

----------


## baka

@kioolk, pokušajte pitanje uputiti pomću pp ili e-maila za rasproadaju.

----------


## baka

> bodi i majicu valjda kroz rukav, a za čarape i šešire nemam viziju.


Čarape (trikotažu) iglom (za vezenje, tupi vrh) i koncem povezati međusobno, ostaviti malo mlohavije i kroz to provući vezicu sa etiketom.

----------


## baka

> ja nedavno čekala jedno pismo - poslano iz ZG u ZG običnom poštom, stiglo nakon 8 dana 
> 
> a jel ostaje i dalje ono ljepljenje krep trakom? u ovim pravilima ne piše ali na portalu u pravilima rasprodaje i dalje stoji da se treba označavati robica krep trakom?


Ovo označavanje s krep trakom dobro dođe u trenutku kada sa artikla otpadne etiketa.

----------


## baka

> ja cipele uvijek povezujem onim dugačkim tankim plastičnim trakama, funkcioniraju kao splinte a nabavljaju se u npr AD prometu i željezarijama
> tanke nisu skupe a čvrste su


Čvrsto, ali ružno. Možda bi liko bio sretnije i lijepše rješenje.

----------


## baka

> i ja sam spajala onom ukrasnom vrpcom, imala sam 10 m i skoro sve sam potrošila pa da znate računati koliko vam uopće treba trake/špage...


Preporuka sa terena: ukrasne vrpce su dobre ako nisu predugačko odmjerene. Međutim sa njih se nekako lako otkidala etiketa (!?). Obična tanja jutena špagica dužine oko 20 cm (svezana je dugačka oko 8 cm) činila mi se ok rješenje.

----------


## kloolk

> @kioolk, pokušajte pitanje uputiti pomću pp ili e-maila za rasproadaju.


Hvala, već riješeno preko pp.

----------


## Lucas

> tako, da
> bio čime
> povezujete s nečim što se neće moći jednostavno maknuti, da zaštitite svoje stvari od preljepljivanja, npr.
> Sigurna sam da ćete biti jako kreativne, pa ćemo vjerojatno neka od vaših rješenja poslikati i staviti slike na portal tako da budu primjer drugima



i...jel ima koja slika kako bi to trebalo izgledati (za mene nekreativnu i vizualnu frikušu  :Grin:  )

----------


## spajalica

nema, ali evo mozemo na ovoj rasprodaji slikati i staviti na portal, hvala na skretanu pozornositi na problem.

----------


## Lucas

opet ja  :Rolling Eyes: 

jel se može povezati sa ovakvom trakom? jesu to cure spominjale u prethodnim postovima? 

http://images49.fotki.com/v109/photo...1120571-vi.jpg

----------


## mala-vila

Lucas već pakiraš?
odgovor-može  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

> opet ja 
> 
> jel se može povezati sa ovakvom trakom? jesu to cure spominjale u prethodnim postovima? 
> 
> http://images49.fotki.com/v109/photo...1120571-vi.jpg


meni se ta traka pokazala izvrsnom

----------


## Lucas

> Lucas već pakiraš?
> odgovor-može



hahaha, ne, nego ova prokleta djevica u meni mora sve imati organizirano, pripremljeno i izrađen detaljan plan prije,tako da sam sretna što stvarno imam puno vremena za u miru sve posložit  :Laughing: 

ne pitaj kako izgleda pakiranje za g.o.....3 mjeseca unaprijed  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin: 

hvala cure na odgovoru


p.s. uletit ću ja s još kojim pitanjem

----------


## Teica

Cure, jesu već poslani barkodovi na kućne adrese?

----------


## puntica

> Cure, jesu već poslani barkodovi na kućne adrese?


ne
putuju sutra ujutro

----------


## rossa

> nema, ali evo mozemo na ovoj rasprodaji slikati i staviti na portal, hvala na skretanu pozornositi na problem.


šefice, imam ja neprodane robice od prethodne rasprodaje koja još ima kartončiće. da ti poslikam par i pošaljem na neku adresu?

----------


## puntica

šalji
možeš na moju, proslijedit ću šefici, ne brini :Cool:

----------


## rossa

> šalji
> možeš na moju, proslijedit ću šefici, ne brini


poslano. ne brinem  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Uh, dobro!

Preselili smo se nedavno a na sandučiću je još uvijek samo prezime najmodavca.

Znači, pod hitno, pišemo svoja!

----------


## spajalica

pisi, veceras ce selo kao nekad kad je komusalo kukuruz, pakirati kuverte :kokice:

----------


## Teica

:Kiss:  svim pakiralicama!

----------


## spajalica

bilo nam je super, sutra krecu kuverte k vama  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Hvala vam, cure  :Smile:  !

----------


## josipal

imam pitanjce: mogu li na rasprodaju Nivea ruksaci- oni u kojima je kupljena kozmetika (kozmetiku potrosila a dobila 3 ruksaka identicna)- to su oni sto se kupuju, imaju podlogu za presvlacenje...
mislim da se ne mogu nazvati reklamnim, a sumnjam i da su "stetni" (s obzirom da nemaju hranu, slatkise isl u proizvodnji)?

----------


## puntica

bilo ih je već na rasprodaji

----------


## Willow

meni stigli kartončići  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Cure, jesu još kome stigli kartončići?

----------


## ani4

Meni stigli, frendici u drugom kvartu isto.

----------


## rossa

i meni

----------


## mala-vila

meni nisu

----------


## Teica

Meni nisu a pribojavam se hoće li...

Naime, skroz smo friški u ovoj zgradi (podstanari), stavili svoja prezimena uz prezime najmodavca,

*ali* u zgradi postoji još jedna obitelj s istim prezimenom.

U onom obrascu koji popunjavamo kad se prijavljujemo fali mi rubrika u kojoj bih mogla, nakon što upišem svoje ime i prezime, 

upisati: (kod Pere Perića - op.Pero Perić je, naravno, najmodavac).

Vjerojatno ovo nije najpravije mjesto za ovaj prijedlog.

Hajde mi pomozite: na kojoj temi da postavim to pitanje a da ga odgovorni vide?

Hvala  :Smile:  !

----------


## spajalica

teica vidim ja
poslala sam ti pp
a ubuduce nakon dodjele sifri javi adresu
a mogla si uz svoju adresu staviti c/o pere perića
shvatila bi vjeruj mi.

----------


## Teica

*spajalica,* hvala puno  :Smile:  !

----------


## baka

> meni stigli kartončići


Isto.

----------


## baka

> meni se ta traka pokazala izvrsnom





> opet ja 
> 
> jel se može povezati sa ovakvom trakom? jesu to cure spominjale u prethodnim postovima? 
> 
> http://images49.fotki.com/v109/photo...1120571-vi.jpg


Vidim da pilim, ali ne mogu si pomoći. Mislim da ova plosnata traka ipak nije najbolje rješenje za povezivanje etikete, jer ju reže. Bolje su špagice okrugle u presjeku (pogledajte da u dućanima sa njima vežu, a ne sa tim trakicama).

----------


## rossa

Najbolje da nam to riješe voditeljice. Osim onih trakica koje su bile prerezane, kako je inače to prošlo? Je li bilo potrganih kartončića? Mislim da je puno prodavaelja koristilo ovu ukrasnu trakicu.

----------


## ana.m

Meni je na pamet pala ideja da se kupi ona tanka žica koju trebaju klješta da se prereže i da se to tako namota da se ne može odmotati sam tak, a to valjda nitko onda ne bi niti prerezao škarama... :Razz:

----------


## ana.m

E da, meni su se odlične pokazale trakice za šivanje, izgkedaju kao ove za pakete, ali su svilene!

----------


## Cathy

> Meni je na pamet pala ideja da se kupi ona tanka žica koju trebaju klješta da se prereže i da se to tako namota da se ne može odmotati sam tak, a to valjda nitko onda ne bi niti prerezao škarama...


Ali bi trebalo paziti na odrezane rubove da ne probuše robu, tu ili tuđu.

----------


## ana.m

Eh da...detaljčić  :Embarassed: ...

----------


## Teica

> E da, meni su se odlične pokazale trakice za šivanje, izgkedaju kao ove za pakete, ali su svilene!


*ana,* kakve su to trakice za šivanje i gdje se mogu kupiti?

Hvala  :Smile:  !

----------


## ana.m

Pa ima ih za kupiti u trgovinama sa materijalima za šivanje, recimo Pamigo. 

http://hobby-chic.blogspot.com/2010/...e-trake-i.html

Ovako nešto, samo tanke!

 :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Hvala ti  :Smile:  !

----------


## mala-vila

dakle jedno pitanjce- uz kartončiće se i dalje stavlja ljepljiva traka na odjeću?

----------


## spajalica

da

----------


## bucka

kako da kartoncic privezem za cover za pp koji uopce nema etiketu ili tako nesto?

----------


## mala-vila

ja sam sa sintetičkim koncem zašila kartončiće na stvari koje nisu imale etikete, onako da visi kao trake, ne skroz uz materijal

----------


## josipal

šta ako netko ne nađe način doći u subotu na preuzimanje?

----------


## apricot

moraš nekoga zadužiti da dođe po ostatak robe jer mi to nemamo gdje držati
ili je se odreći, pa mi prosljeđujemo nekim udrugama kojima treba stara roba

za novac možeš nazvati i dogovoriti da ga preuzmeš u Rodi, neki drugi dan

----------


## mala-vila

kad počinje preuzimanje, u pola 5 ili u 5? (na papiru pise pola 5 a mislim da mi volonterka kod predavanja stvari rekla 5h)
i još vaznije, koliko to po vasem iskustvu traje? naime imamo predstavu do cca 15 do 5, pa bi stigla u 5, hocu li zakasniti?

----------


## Teica

Po mom iskustvu, nećeš zakasniti  :Smile:

----------


## lalaland

upomoć!!
mi smo zakasnili po novce od prodaje!!!
inače uvijek volontiram subotom popodne i usput preuzmem novce...danas sam bila na poslu i zaboravila podsjetit muža da to pokupi
jel mogu u ponedjeljak preuzeti te novce? za stvari znam da ostaju kao donacija, ali sad čitam na ugovoru da dobiveni prihod Roda zadržava za donaciju, a mislim da je uvijek pisalo da se može preuzeti u Čanićevoj...

----------


## lalaland

ah, sad vidim da je apri napisala da se može preuzeti u Rodi, ja sam samo pisala u panici, nisam ništa ni čitala prije...
zanemarite me  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> ah, sad vidim da je apri napisala da se može preuzeti u Rodi, ja sam samo pisala u panici, nisam ništa ni čitala prije...
> zanemarite me


nazovi ured u ponedjeljak pa se dogovori s njima

----------


## anna-y

Samo kratko: doma sam ustanovila da mi je zabunom u vrećicu stavljena neka tuđa robica. Konkretno dva komada. kako da to vratim prodavateljima? 
 :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Samo kratko: doma sam ustanovila da mi je zabunom u vrećicu stavljena neka tuđa robica. Konkretno dva komada. kako da to vratim prodavateljima?


molim te, na mail rasprodaja@roda.hr napiši o kojim se šiframa radi pa ćemo se dalje dogovoriti kako da se robica vrati vlasnicima 

hvala ti  :Love:

----------

